# faire un mauvais procès



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

_Régis Debray affirme […] que "les tentatives de systématiser l'image cinématographique sur le modèle linguistique n'ont jamais abouti à des résultats convaincants". De fait, cette critique me semble *faire un mauvais procès* à la linguistique._*

¿*Faire un mauvais procès* tiene aquí el sentido de 'llevar las de perder'?

* _Comprendre le cinéma et les images,_ René Gardies.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

No, significa que este juicio está basado en premisas falsas o "tirées par les cheveux".

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mi interpretación: si tenemos en cuenta que -teóricamente - *faire un bon procès* sería impartir justicia, podemos concluir que lo contrario sería *no hacer justicia*.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> No, significa que este juicio está basado en premisas falsas o "tirées par les cheveux".





Víctor Pérez said:


> si tenemos en cuenta que -teóricamente - *faire un bon procès* sería impartir justicia, podemos concluir que lo contrario sería *no hacer justicia*.



¡Uau!

Dos cosas bien distintas, por cierto.

Me da la impresión de que en una expresión idiomática el sentido estricto de las palabras no es lo principal, Víctor, que hay algo que va más allá.

A bote pronto (como decís vosotros), me inclino más por lo que dice Martine.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Se me olvidó precisar que, como bien lo subrayas, no tiene por qué haber juicio de verdad en esta expresión. Se emplea sobre todo cuando un periodista o un autor (como en tu caso) arremete contra alguien o algo sin bases fundamentadas.
Es un poco el equivalente de _chercher querelle_.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Jaja! No sé qué impresión doy pero, tranquilos, hasta ahí llego: ya supuse que "el sentido estricto de las palabras no es lo principal" y que no "hubo un juicio de verdad en esa expresión"...(hasta yo también sé lo que es el sentido figurado de las palabras...).  

Aquí, algunos ejemplos (si es necesario, puedo aportar más) de lo que, *en sentido figurado*, más allá del sentido estricto de las palabras y de las togas, es "no hacer justicia a algo": ¡*CLIC*!


----------



## totor

Merci bien, Martine !

¡Y a ti también, mon p'tit vieux!

Tienes razón, no había reparado en ese sentido figurado de 'no hacer justicia a algo'.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> ¡Y a ti también, mon p'tit vieux!


Ché, por un año no presumas de joven...


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Ché, por un año no presumas de joven pendejo...



​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Loin de moi l'idée de faire un procès, bon ou mauvais, à _no hacer justicia_, mais je crois que _no hacer justicia_, "no hace justicia" à l'expression française. 
No hacer justicia est,  pour moi , ne pas être fidèle aux qualités de quelqu'un ou de quelque chose, soit par incompétence, soit par manque d'intérêt.
- Esta foto no te hace justicia

_Faire un mauvais procès_, implique prémeditation, la mauvaise foi est patente. Il y a une attaque.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> *en sentido figurado*, más allá del sentido estricto de las palabras y de las togas, es "no hacer justicia a algo"



Pensándolo bien, y sobre todo viendo la continuación de la frase original:

_… la linguistique. Le fait de croire que la langue n'intervient pas à un certain niveau du voir, le fait que le langage des images fonctionne autrement que les langues naturelles ne signifie pas que la linguistique ne soit d'aucune utilité pour comprendre le langage des images._ 

, me parece que tanto Martine como Víctor están en lo cierto, y que en este caso particular la de Víctor es más pertinente.

Tiens, Martine, no había visto tu post!!!

Si realmente la expresión implica mala fe, la cosa no funciona.


----------



## elias53

Entiendo que es más  agresiva la intención que no hacer justicia y estoy más con Martine.

Yo diría *un intento de deslegitimar*


----------



## totor

elias53 said:


> *un intento de deslegitimar*



Sí, parece que los tiros van para ese lado, Víctor, no se trata de hacer o no hacer justicia.

¡Gracias, Elías!


----------



## swift

Yo iría un poco más lejos diciendo que 'faire un mauvais procès à quelqu'un' es acusarlo falsamente con el claro propósito de crearle mala fama. Por eso propondría 'acusa falsamente'.


----------



## GURB

Hola


> _Faire un mauvais procès à quelqu’un, _le critiquer injustement. Académie.


 Acusación es demasiado fuerte.
Es *hacer una crítica en falso.*
Un ejemplo con el significado de: "on fait un mauvais procès à...":


> Se critica en falso a nuestra Universidad,... al decir que en la misma descienden las  matrículas respecto a otros cursos...Fuente.


Un saludo


----------



## totor

En este caso particular, me gusta la propuesta que me envió Martine por mp:


			
				Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> tener argumentos infundados


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Vuelvo a este hilo con un ejemplo un poco diferente:

_Nous ne sommes pas là pour *faire de mauvais procès*; vous avez fait avec vos enfants aussi bien que vous avez pu faire. Vous avez fait de votre mieux.*_

Se trata de un texto moderno, y el que habla es un psicoanalista que trata casos de toxicomanía a unos padres que se echan la culpa por lo que hace su hijo.

La diferencia importante es que no está hablando de faire un mauvais procès à quelqu'un ou à quelque chose (que era el caso que dio origen a este hilo) sino en forma digamos absoluta.

Me parece que aquí tiene más sentido lo que decía Martine y José:


Cintia&Martine said:


> arremete contra alguien o algo sin bases fundamentadas.
> Es un poco el equivalente de chercher querelle.





swift said:


> acusarlo falsamente


No estamos aquí para acusarlos injustamente (?).

* Fernando Geberovich, _No satisfaction.
_


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Volvamos a los diccionarios:

_Faire un mauvais procès à quelqu'un, _le critiquer injustement.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/academie9/procès

Es lo que, efectivamente, te explicaban Martine, Swift y Gurb. No iría hasta "acusar", solo es criticar, hay una gran diferencia entre ambos términos.
 No es porque no viene el complemento indirecto expresado de forma explicita que no está presente de forma implicita.

Lo que deberías encontrar es una expresión parecida en español en lugar de quedarte con la explicación de la expresión. Seguro que hay algo, pero de momento no me viene.

Mientras tanto te dejo esto: no estamos aquí para recriminaciones injustificadas...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Salut, Gévy !


Gévy said:


> no estamos aquí para recriminaciones injustificadas...


Ahora que dices esto, me haces acordar a 'para criticar te hubieras quedado en tu casa'   .


----------

